# New Sheaffer eye dropper



## apple320 (Jan 25, 2010)

Picked this section up at the market on Sunday and thought it would make a great eye dropper.
With some help from Brian (thanks again) here she is.
















Chris


----------



## cnirenberg (Jan 25, 2010)

Chris,
That is one sweet looking pen.  I love the third pic, great looking threads and attention to the detail on the small little chamfer south of the nib section.  Simply fantastic.  I like the material as well.  Thanks for posting this.


----------



## bitshird (Jan 25, 2010)

Very nicely done, a beautiful writing instrument.


----------



## glycerine (Jan 27, 2010)

Interestingly different...
What size threads are you using.  And are you tapping on the wood lathe or metal lathe or neither?


----------

